# Front Speaker Recommendations



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

I am looking to replace a pair of Cerwin Vega AT12 speakers. I have been using them for about 20 years or so it seems. I would still be using them but we recently had a house fire and let's just say they need replacing. I am not much of an audiophile since I have been using them for so long with total satisfaction. 

All I want are some really good front speakers to replace them. I can spend about 800.00 total on the speakers and was looking for some suggestions based on only wanting 2 front speakers. I am NOT looking for more than 2 speakers. The room I use them in is pretty small (maybe 200 sq ft or so). I am going to be using them with an Onkyo TX-8050 receiver (at least that's the plan). I have been out of the loop for so long - hoping for some suggestions here! Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BigCTM said:


> I am looking to replace a pair of Cerwin Vega AT12 speakers. I have been using them for about 20 years or so it seems. I would still be using them but we recently had a house fire and let's just say they need replacing. I am not much of an audiophile since I have been using them for so long with total satisfaction.
> 
> All I want are some really good front speakers to replace them. I can spend about 800.00 total on the speakers and was looking for some suggestions based on only wanting 2 front speakers. I am NOT looking for more than 2 speakers. The room I use them in is pretty small (maybe 200 sq ft or so). I am going to be using them with an Onkyo TX-8050 receiver (at least that's the plan). I have been out of the loop for so long - hoping for some suggestions here! Thanks.


Hello.
I am so sorry about the fire. Off the top of my head, the PSB GT1's would be the speaker I would go with.
They retail for $2000 a pair and DMC-Electronics has them for $699. It is on the main page: dmc-electronics.com

PSB Founder Paul Barton is truly one of the most gifted Speaker Designers out there and I honestly do not think I have read a negative Professional Review of any model. I have owned several of their Speakers and I loved them. They are pretty easy to drive as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks. These do look good. I have also been looking at the Mirage OMD-15 speakers. Definitely staying out of places like Best Buy and looking for higher quality...



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello.
> I am so sorry about the fire. Off the top of my head, the PSB GT1's would be the speaker I would go with.
> They retail for $2000 a pair and DMC-Electronics has them for $699.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BigCTM said:


> Thanks. These do look good. I have also been looking at the Mirage OMD-15 speakers. Definitely staying out of places like Best Buy and looking for higher quality...


Hello,
I am quite fond of Mirage as well. I would also audition Paradigm, B&W, Focal, Dynaudio, and others as well.
There are also some great Internet Direct Speaker Companies out there as well.
J


----------



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

My wife would prefer me to get some speakers that are not so large (the room is pretty small). I have been looking at the Mirage OMD-15 and JBL 890 as examples and they are pretty big from what I see. 

Is there a high quality more bookshelf type speaker in size? I would think that there would be some high quality ones available for 800-900 for the pair. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BigCTM said:


> My wife would prefer me to get some speakers that are not so large (the room is pretty small). I have been looking at the Mirage OMD-15 and JBL 890 as examples and they are pretty big from what I see.
> 
> Is there a high quality more bookshelf type speaker in size? I would think that there would be some high quality ones available for 800-900 for the pair. Thanks for any suggestions.


Hello,
All of the brands listed above offer Bookshelf or Monitor sized speakers. Also, check out JBL's Active Monitors. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

You can get a pair of these for $723 to the door.
http://sounddistributors.com/buynow...&crid=241&cat_name=Klipsch+Bookshelf+Speakers
Put TV15 code in the shopping cart for 15% discount.

I also like Paradigm speakers and for $800 you should be able to get the Studio 20's, but it is hard to get online prices on the Paradigms.


----------



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

I am leaning toward the BP7006 speakers from Definitive Technology. They have great reviews and have a built in subwoofer in each speaker. Is there a reason NOT to get these? Thanks again.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BigCTM said:


> I am leaning toward the BP7006 speakers from Definitive Technology. They have great reviews and have a built in subwoofer in each speaker. Is there a reason NOT to get these? Thanks again.


Hello,
Def Tech makes a quality speaker. Provided you have had a chance to listen to them and really like them, there is certainly no fatal flaws with these speakers. 

What is the maximum amount you feel comfortable spending? The number of choices out there are staggering. Unless talking about cost no object speakers, it really comes down to the compromises Speakers Designers must make to be both affordable and profitable. Designers like PSB's Paul Barton is one of the best at this.

It is interesting that the BP7006 is rated down to 17hz. I say this as it uses a single 8 inch Woofer being driven by a 300 Watt Amplifier. It is the size of the Woofer and that is is a single one that causes me to question how this is possible. Also, in my experience, more often than not the best place acoustically for Loudspeakers is seldom the same as for a Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

Willing to spend up to 1000.00 for speakers...I also need a receiver on top of that. The PSB one mentioned earlier sounds good but there is nowhere locally to listen to it (or some of the other ones for that matter)...My wife thinks I should get a Bose Cinemate and be done with it but I know that's not the best bang for the buck. 



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Def Tech makes a quality speaker. Provided you have had a chance to listen to them and really like them, there is certainly no fatal flaws with these speakers.
> 
> What is the maximum amount you feel comfortable spending? The number of choices out there are staggering. Unless talking about cost no object speakers, it really comes down to the compromises Speakers Designers must make to be both affordable and profitable. Designers like PSB's Paul Barton is one of the best at this.
> ...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BigCTM said:


> Willing to spend up to 1000.00 for speakers...I also need a receiver on top of that. The PSB one mentioned earlier sounds good but there is nowhere locally to listen to it (or some of the other ones for that matter)...My wife thinks I should get a Bose Cinemate and be done with it but I know that's not the best bang for the buck.


Noooooooooooooooo. Please do not give into WAF when Bose is at stake!! It is not just value, something like your Wife recommends cannot even begin to reach anywhere near 20,000kHZ-20hz Full Range Reproduction.
Of any brand you are interested in, simply go to their Website and do a Dealer Search. If nothing is nearby enough and listening to them first is a must, the Def Tech would be an excellent choice. Always was. Just wanted to provide some other alternatives.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Noooooooooooooooo. Please do not give into WAF when Bose is at stake!! It is not just value, something like your Wife recommends cannot even begin to reach anywhere near 20,000kHZ-20hz Full Range Reproduction.
> Of any brand you are interested in, simply go to their Website and do a Dealer Search. If nothing is nearby enough and listening to them first is a must, the Def Tech would be an excellent choice. Always was. Just wanted to provide some other alternatives.


Echo.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Please don't spend your money on Bose.
I am not as vocal as many about it, but you really can do so much better.
Plenty of good suggestions in this thread.
I have never heard the SVS, but if I had to buy unheard I feel as good about them as any.
While opinions vary on the Klipsch Reference series I really like them and even the RB-51's are vastly better than the Bose offering and cost much less.
You mentioned Paradigm, I have heard them and while I do not know the current pricing I think you can get the Studio 20's for $800, those are excellent speakers.
The Paradigm Monitor Series is also very good speakers at their price point and IMO trounce the Bose in every aspect.
Where are you located ?? Someone may be able to help find retail outlets in your area so you can hear some of these speakers.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

BigCTM said:


> I am leaning toward the BP7006 speakers from Definitive Technology. They have great reviews and have a built in subwoofer in each speaker. Is there a reason NOT to get these? Thanks again.


Anything in the Definitive Technology lineup would be a good choice. Dollar for dollar they are some of the best speakers on the market.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Noooooooooooooooo. Please do not give into WAF when Bose is at stake!! It is not just value, something like your Wife recommends cannot even begin to reach anywhere near 20,000kHZ-20hz Full Range Reproduction.
> Of any brand you are interested in, simply go to their Website and do a Dealer Search. If nothing is nearby enough and listening to them first is a must, the Def Tech would be an excellent choice. Always was. Just wanted to provide some other alternatives.


I concur...stay away from Bose! Overhyped & overpriced!!!!!!!!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

BigCTM said:


> Willing to spend up to 1000.00 for speakers...I also need a receiver on top of that. The PSB one mentioned earlier sounds good but there is nowhere locally to listen to it (or some of the other ones for that matter)...My wife thinks I should get a Bose Cinemate and be done with it but I know that's not the best bang for the buck.


Hello,
Just my suggestion, I would get a pair of these:
http://www.svsound.com/speakers/m-series/mbs-02
And this receiver to build upon any future additions
http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR70...qid=1344981286&sr=8-1&keywords=onkyo+tx-nr709

Total delivered price $958, maybe lower if you get the receiver from OneCall with price alert.
Hope this helps, killer starter setup
Jeff


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

My choices would include speakers from the following (in random order):
SVS
Mirage
Definitive Technology
Klipsch
Paradigm
B&W

BUT...

make sure you get a good subwoofer too and you will be golden :T

Note: Bose is not on the list :rolleyesno:


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have one of my friend who bought a Bose system like 3 or 4 months ago and he is selling it back, he did not ask for advise first.

If you want more bang for your money and very good suggestion, just listen to expert here like JJ, he always find the best deal on quality products.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

BigCTM said:


> I am looking to replace a pair of Cerwin Vega AT12 speakers. I have been using them for about 20 years or so it seems. I would still be using them but we recently had a house fire and let's just say they need replacing. I am not much of an audiophile since I have been using them for so long with total satisfaction.
> 
> All I want are some really good front speakers to replace them. I can spend about 800.00 total on the speakers and was looking for some suggestions based on only wanting 2 front speakers. I am NOT looking for more than 2 speakers. The room I use them in is pretty small (maybe 200 sq ft or so). I am going to be using them with an Onkyo TX-8050 receiver (at least that's the plan). I have been out of the loop for so long - hoping for some suggestions here! Thanks.


If you were really happy with the Cerwin Vegas... Have you tried looking for a used pair? It might not be easy but if you look you can most likely find a pair. What was it that you liked about your CVs?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

BIGCTM,
Get these speakers for about $600 delivered, they will work well with your receiver, good foundation to build upon, the Ascend speakers are an excellent value and sound wonderful, I own them. Hope this helps, also great CS.
Cheers Jeff

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cmt340m/cmt340m.html
:T:T:T


----------



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions. I should be back in the house in a month or so and will be ordering the speakers soon. Still not 100% sure which ones to order...I really never loved the Cerwin Vega's that much. It's just they were 'good enough' most of the time. Now that I have a chance to replace them, I think there are better options out there. 

By the way, Bose is out of the picture. I have thought also about a quality 5.1 system too, maybe something like the Definitive ProCinema 600. However, I am leaning towards starting with quality floor speakers and building a higher end 5.1 system with more expensive components. I just will have to buy it over time instead of all at once.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

For most of us, that's the way to do it!


----------



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

These do look good, especially with the stands. 



needspeed52 said:


> BIGCTM,
> Get these speakers for about $600 delivered, they will work well with your receiver, good foundation to build upon, the Ascend speakers are an excellent value and sound wonderful, I own them. Hope this helps, also great CS.
> Cheers Jeff
> 
> ...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Another super efficient speaker (I had forgotten all about) you might want to look into is... VMPS supertowers. They were 104db with 1 watt and handled 500 wpch. I listened to a pair back in the 70s and they were awesome! I have heard of them going used for about $300. They are huge speakers but awesome sounding.


----------



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

Well so much for going small... Purchased a pair of Revel F12 floor speakers today. These guys are HUGE but the sound won me over.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BigCTM said:


> Well so much for going small... Purchased a pair of Revel F12 floor speakers today. These guys are HUGE but the sound won me over.


Outstanding. Revel makes some fantastic Speakers. I cannot wait to read your thoughts on them.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats! That was one I had wanted to audition, but I was never able to find one close enough. Greg and JJ found a set of them used in NY, but that was a bot far for me to drive. 

Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

BigCTM said:


> Well so much for going small... Purchased a pair of Revel F12 floor speakers today. These guys are HUGE but the sound won me over.


Did you get the set that was on eBay?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Revel-Conce...01?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item257438def5


----------



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

No. I bought them brand new in Nashville for 799 total. I had never heard of Revel until today. 



ellisr63 said:


> Did you get the set that was on eBay?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Revel-Conce...01?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item257438def5


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

BigCTM said:


> No. I bought them brand new in Nashville for 799 total. I had never heard of Revel until today.


Congrats Big, enjoy my friend


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BigCTM said:


> No. I bought them brand new in Nashville for 799 total. I had never heard of Revel until today.


That is ridiculous. I will trade you a mint pair of Martin Logan Montages for them? Barely used. Factory Boxes, and still have Warranty remaining. I will also throw in a Parasound HCA-1000a that needs to be sent to a Repair Shop or ideally Parasound. Come to that, I am quite lazy for not sending it off as it still has Warranty as well as the HCA's offered a 5 Years Labor/10 Years Parts Warranty. Sadly, the Halo's no longer go to 10 Years. I also have a Marantz MA700 that simply needs new Binding Posts that I would throw in. Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Def Tech makes a quality speaker. Provided you have had a chance to listen to them and really like them, there is certainly no fatal flaws with these speakers.
> 
> JJ



I have a set of Def Tech Speakers and really enjoy them. Picked them up about 4 years ago. I used them as a 5.1 setup in my old appartment and found the sound to be super for the room I had them in..only about 300 sq feet. I now use them as part of my HT Room. Two for the sides, Two for the rear,a center and the Sub. I added two Polk TSI Floor speakers for the front and left right.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> That is ridiculous. I will trade you a mint pair of Martin Logan Montages for them? Barely used. Factory Boxes, and still have Warranty remaining. I will also throw in a Parasound HCA-1000a that needs to be sent to a Repair Shop or ideally Parasound. Come to that, I am quite lazy for not sending it off as it still has Warranty as well as the HCA's offered a 5 Years Labor/10 Years Parts Warranty. Sadly, the Halo's no longer go to 10 Years. I also have a Marantz MA700 that simply needs new Binding Posts that I would throw in. Do it! Do it! Do it!


Hey Jack, why don't you just go get you a pair, BIG ain't giving those babies up.:bigsmile:
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I was kidding. (mostly) I was watching Starsky & Hutch and the scene where Stiller keeps on saying "Do It" "Do It" was heavy on my mind. It was that he had never heard of Revel and the amazing price that made me joke around about it.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> I was kidding. (mostly) I was watching Starsky & Hutch and the scene where Stiller keeps on saying "Do It" "Do It" was heavy on my mind. It was that he had never heard of Revel and the amazing price that made me joke around about it.


At least you were watching a rerun of S&H, I remember that scene when it was first broadcast lddude:
Yeah it's amazing BIG never heard of Revel and comes away with that price, I'm happy for him. :T


----------



## BigCTM (Aug 4, 2012)

We finally got back into our house a couple of weeks ago and I literally just installed the Revel front speakers and center channel this past weekend. I am not the most demanding listener on the planet but I honestly do not see how I could have done better considering the price and the sound quality. I am blown away to be honest. Going from 20 year old Cerwin Vegas to these Revels is night and day. They are huge for sure but it's not a big deal. 

In the end, I got lucky considering that I just walked into a local store and picked up these Revels without even researching. Highly recommend Hi Fi Buys if you are in the Nashville area!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Those speakers should be great! Excellent job. The measured performance of those is fantastic.

Dan


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

BigCTM said:


> We finally got back into our house a couple of weeks ago and I literally just installed the Revel front speakers and center channel this past weekend. I am not the most demanding listener on the planet but I honestly do not see how I could have done better considering the price and the sound quality. I am blown away to be honest. Going from 20 year old Cerwin Vegas to these Revels is night and day. They are huge for sure but it's not a big deal.
> 
> In the end, I got lucky considering that I just walked into a local store and picked up these Revels without even researching. Highly recommend Hi Fi Buys if you are in the Nashville area!


You're more than lucky with that score my friend, I would say Blessed....:sn:


----------

